# Hair Follicle Spots



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a hairy chest and always seem to get spots where the hair grows through the skin, is there any way of avoiding this?


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I suffer with this on chest, shoulders and even arma sometimes as i shave down twice a week.

Tip one: get a good body scrub exfoliator. Soap and Glory make a good one with crushed brown sugar, you can get it from boots. I get my GF to buy it as its in the ladies section.

Shave in a steaming hot bath to open pours.

Try and always use a fresh razor blade.

Splash cold water on chest after.

Finish with a body moisturiser.

Hope this helps :thumbup1:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I used veet hair remover and i have exactly the same problem. Last week i was covered in a rash of spots on my chest, absolutely disgusting. I'm going to try the above suggestion, thanks :]


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

i get these on the back of my head they kill and last for ages, i went to doctors and got a cource of antibiotics which helped me


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i get these on my scalp and im on antibiotics at the moment to clear it

its working i think


----------

